# Wild Piece of White Oak Burl Turkey Call



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I got a piece of oak burl in a box of blanks I traded for and it was the reason i wanted to o the trade at all. Only 4" x 3 5/8" barely big enough for this 3" pot call but it is a pretty one. 

As soon as I got this I had someone order 3 calls and only wanted figured wood. He sure got it with this one. 

3" copper over glass


----------



## Jerry Maske (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, sir, you sure got my attention. Where I live, there's hundreds of White Oak. some of the ones along my drive have limbs that need pruning, so come spring, (I live along the coast of Maine) there will be some White Okay in my shop. Now, what impressed me with your work is the graining and finish. Of course, as far as graining goes, you pays your money and takes your chances. You REALLY got lucky. What kind of finish did you use. White Oak is called that for a reason. Whatever you used, you did a beautiful job.

Congratulations, and thank you for the inspiration.

Jerry


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

revjerry said:


> Well, sir, you sure got my attention. Where I live, there's hundreds of White Oak. some of the ones along my drive have limbs that need pruning, so come spring, (I live along the coast of Maine) there will be some White Okay in my shop. Now, what impressed me with your work is the graining and finish. Of course, as far as graining goes, you pays your money and takes your chances. You REALLY got lucky. What kind of finish did you use. White Oak is called that for a reason. Whatever you used, you did a beautiful job.
> 
> Congratulations, and thank you for the inspiration.
> 
> Jerry


Thanks Jerry the only reason I wanted this was because it was burl regular oak is pretty boring when it comes to turning. If you can find a tree or two that have burls it might be worth taking them down or at least a limb if it has the burl on it. 

My finish is simple, natural stain and rattle can lacquer. This one isn't even buffed out yet but I sanded it to 4000 grit since burl is never smooth.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't know the first thing about turkey calls, but I do know a beautiful item made from burl when I see it :yes:

Eye-catching piece, great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

True white oak burl is fairly rare, but when you find it, the wood is always spectacular. Great work.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

That's outstanding! The colors are amazing.


----------



## Jerry Maske (Dec 29, 2013)

Maine's White Oak is pretty boring wood. Light in color and straight grain. However, several of the trees I need to prune have healthy branches sticking out over our drive, and I've been studying the "compression" under them. There seems to be quite a bit of distortion there that, I hope, may yield interesting graining. We'll see. Haven't seen any burls but haven't taken the time to study them either. This is Wintah in Maine. Not a good time to be outside without snowshoes and REALLY heavy clothing.

Spring is on the horizon.


----------

